Ask HN: Should HN have a /politics page to discuss on political items? - totaldude87
======
newsbinator
I come here for hacker-news, and I go elsewhere for not-hacker-news.

When I see a funny joke comment here I downvote it, whereas if I saw the exact
same joke comment on Reddit, I'd be upvoting it.

Likewise political posts & comments.

------
towndrunk
Go to reddit if you want to do that shit.

------
neom
Absolutely not.

